# Memo for Release



## walkingdog (6 Feb 2012)

im in the reserves and want to ask for a voluntary release, i know i have to go to the OR but do i need a memo or some sort and whats the outline also who does it need to be addressed to?


----------



## dangerboy (6 Feb 2012)

Just write the memo addressed to your Pl Comd.  You don't have to go into a lot of details, just what date you wish the release to be effective and maybe why you wish to release.  If you are not sure of the format, there are threads or PM me I can send an example.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Feb 2012)

Go see your OR and ask, there is an actual PRES Voluntary Release form now that you fill out.  Just saw one last week.


----------



## walkingdog (6 Feb 2012)

So there's no memo then? Just have to fill out a form? What's a PRES form?


----------



## medicineman (6 Feb 2012)

PRes=Primary Reserve

MM


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Feb 2012)

PRES = Primary Reserve   (you know, the component  you are releasing from)  :facepalm:   

I don't know what your unit processes are.  I am just telling you there is an actual FORM to fill out and your OR should have it.  I'd suspect you will submit a memo, and attach the form, and list the form as a reference.  

If they don't, PM me and I'll make sure you get a copy.  I just saw one last week, I had no idea they existed until then.


----------



## CountDC (7 Feb 2012)

If you have access then this link states:  http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/DHRIM/mhrrp/Ch15/engraph/ch15b_e.asp

12. A member who requests a release from the P Res must do so by completing the “Res F – Application for Voluntary Release/Transfer” at Annex F, Appendix 2. The request for voluntary release should be submitted preferably 6 months prior to the requested release date but no later than 30 days prior to the release date, through the chain of command to the approving release authority.

This particula form has been around since 2009 but I remember completing one in 1999.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2012)

Really?  I'd never seen one in my PRes service, including my CT years ago.  I think I emailed the Clk and said "I am CTing eff date X".


----------



## CountDC (8 Feb 2012)

lol  not surprised.  The form in 99 may have been a local one - can't remember now but I had to do one along with the RFRGP(??) form.   I like that you were emailing the clerk to let them know about your CT, should have been the other way around.


----------

